# Rockport UWN Ice Party Report.



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm happy to report that the ice party was a greas success.
Everyone there found all the ice that they wanted!  

Fishing was a different story.
I don't know if our large group of people, all fishing around each other had anything to do with it or not, but at least it makes for a good excuse.

It was great to meet many of our forum members today.
What a great group of folks!

Thanks to everyone that made it up today.
I had a very good time even it the bite was off.
I guess I was spoiled with the perch fishing of 3 years ago at the Rock.

Grandpa D.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you guys catch any? :?


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you GrandpaD for the get together and the tasty Fajitas. Wish the catching would have been better,but still a FINE day


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Rockport UWF Ice Party Report.*

It was a great day, action or not. The bite was so light that most of the time I didn't even notice. A few seemed to have the "hot hand", if you could call it that.

I recall seeing Grandpa D catch a few here and there. Fatbass did a little better than many. The perch were pretty small and the biggest I saw was about 8 or 9 inches long and round.

I managed to ice one perch shortly after my hole was drilled. It was bigger than a lot of the perch I saw and it's air bladder was sticking way out of its mouth. Guess I'll have a snack later. :lol:

It was really great to meet everyone there. A good group of people.

Here are a few pictures that I took. I know someone else was snapping photos from time to time, too. I hope the people in these pics don't mind:

This is just a few of us, but there were really quite a bit more people abroad:



















Here's the man responsible for getting everyone together:










My morning coffee and the subsequent beverages really went through me out there, what can I say?










:rotfl: 
How's that for toilet humor?

Thanks for setting up our little gathering, Grandpa D. I'm grateful that I got to meet these trouble makers.

Happy Fishing, Humans!

(edit: I exceeded my photobucket account's banwidth for the month and had to go to my backup account.)


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry I didnt make it out there this morning. Things going on made it so I couldnt come. I did take my wife and kids to east canyon this after noon though, that was nice. The sun was brutal on my face, Im burned. Anyway, sounds like yall had a blast wish I could have been there.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like it was a good time. Wish I could have made it there, but then I would have to feel guilty about catching all the fish.  Fatbass, I hope you brought enough whiskey for everyone this time. :wink: 

Why does it seem like most of the ice fishing reports this year are of slow fishing days? Maybe it's just me, but it seems like the ice hasn't been as kind this year. 

Patiently awaiting spring time now. My wife was acting strange the other day and wanted me to buy a float tube. Don't know what that was about, but I wasn't going to waste the opportunity. Hopefully there are some other tubers out there waiting for some spring time bass action!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH, now I really wish that K2muskie would have come over and picked up the coffee that .45 brought up for her.
I'm sure that she would have been a lot more discrete about how she discarded it.
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looked like a great time. Congrats to the "first UWN Ice Party" !!! Way to put it together G-Pa D. --\O -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> LOAH, now I really wish that K2muskie would have come over and picked up the coffee that .45 brought up for her.
> I'm sure that she would have been a lot more discrete about how she discarded it.
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Doing that legibly was much harder than you may think. :lol:

I was thinking about doing a cursive "lordofallhumans", but I would've needed a couple more coffees.

Anybody else take pictures?
_________________________________________________________________________________
Right before it was light out, I was almost to the dam (from 80) and everyone on the road stopped while a herd of elk hopped a fence and crossed the road. About 200 yds later, a herd of deer did the same thing. I took 2 pics of the elk, but they didn't turn out at all.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > LOAH, now I really wish that K2muskie would have come over and picked up the coffee that .45 brought up for her.
> ...


I was going to ask how you did that in long hand capitals. Pinching it must sting. Never mind I dont wanna know.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I always follow Lloyd Christmas rule of "*I can't stop once I start it stings*".


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I always follow Lloyd Christmas rule of "*I can't stop once I start it stings*".


Yes I agree, and it doesnt matter who barges into the bathroom. MOM!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Even if it's Seabass?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Even if it's Seabass?


I think my body would just naturaly shut it off.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The sting was worth the photo. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH is multi-talented !!! *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Grandpa D for putting this together. It was great. Good to meet everyone else that was there.
The coffee order wasn't too bad especially after Fatbass added to it.

LOAH that picture is priceless.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

FatBass, I was thinking the same thing. 

Thank you Grandpa D, and and the rest of you that joined the fish outing today. I have pictures, but I slept till it was time to come back to work. Ill be sure to post them tomorrow.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a good group out there! Too bad you guys didnt knock em dead but its always good to see friendly faces and meet new people! LOAH im quite impressed with your pee-cture! Hope to join the next one we have!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Adolescent amusement aside, looks like it was a good experience for everyone. Too bad the fishing wasn't better. I wanted to come up but my son did not get home from his friend's birthday party until 1:00 so we just hit the pump house at Utah Lake. The kids had lots of fun catching bluegills. Hope you guys decide to do another one of these and we can plan it a little more in advance so I can make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> LOAH, now I really wish that K2muskie would have come over and picked up the coffee that .45 brought up for her.
> I'm sure that she would have been a lot more discrete about how she discarded it.
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Grandpa D well of course we're a lot more discrete and ingenious ole gals when it comes to mother nature a-callin on the ice. LOAH will learn about that :!: :wink:

.45 I owe you again sorry I missed you. 

So here's what happened after I found out LOAH consumed "my" special delivery with care "cafe mocha" three sugars steamed in with whip cream. 8) Yes, the next best womanly drink warmed me right up like I know the coffee would have. :mrgreen: LOAH keeping viewing as I know "*you truly enjoyed*" the coffee per your snow hieroglyphics...... :x 8)










Hmmmm.....just a little stronger then a "cafe mocha" with sugars steamed topped with savory whip cream....ahhhhhhh yummy, yummy, yummy!!!!










*LOAH please note * the tent (green thingy in background) well.....has all the necessities/tools for discrete disposing.










I won't go into details on how all the tools work but I'm sure you can figure it out!!!

Guys we were with had a "*great time with them*" and will be doing more ice fish'n with them in the very near future. Super company...... :!: :!:










Kick'n back










Where are "da fish"

Fish'n partner with the mother of all "catchs".










Here's what we ended up with....sure wish we could have had a few more of the larger one. This perch was a little over 9 inches.....










When we finally called it a day spotted these on the road out of Rockport.










Sorry we didn't get to meet you all but we will in the future. Sure glad you all had a great time..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a good report K2 !!!! Glad you had some good company !!! 

Now.....FYI.....I'll have you know I took my greatest skills to 'lie' about 'Not going to Logan to-day'. I had promised you, Grandpa D and LOAH I would make it to Rockport. AND.....not only one 'Cafe mocho, with whipped cream and three steamed in brown sugars' but, I brought *two* of them, knowing you have a fishing partner... _(O)_ _(O)_

As we all know, LOAH made 'good' use of one of those coffee's.........I hope you taught him a lesson cause he won't learn anything from me.....When I try to spell the word 'Zorro' , I can never get past the 'Z'... *\-\* *\-\*

It was a fun day for me....my wife had never been on 'ice' before and we saw lots of elk, deer and one moose north of Jordanelle.... 

We'll meet up someday...next time I may bring some fishing gear.. :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is loah wearing waders? :shock: That make the yellow snow that much more impressive.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> That's a good report K2 !!!! Glad you had some good company !!!
> 
> Now.....FYI.....I'll have you know I took my greatest skills to 'lie' about 'Not going to Logan to-day'. I had promised you, Grandpa D and LOAH I would make it to Rockport. AND.....not only one 'Cafe mocho, with whipped cream and three steamed in brown sugars' but, I brought *two* of them, knowing you have a fishing partner... _(O)_ _(O)_
> 
> ...


Fish'n partner said pass to .*45 big THANK YOU for think'n of her also*. She also felt bad we didn't get to meet you. I'm sure if there's another gathering.... we'll do all we can to make it and "finally" meet in the person. 

Hey I'd like to work some technology magic and do a video of the "first "Grandpa D initiated" UWN" ice fish'n adventure. I really need some more pictures. The ones I've got so far are from LOAH, Fatbass, Huntnbum....if any others made the trip and took pictures and if you wouldn't mind could you post'em up or send me a PM and I'll help you get them posted. Thanks all!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I have pic of LOAH's first fish! not sure if he would be happy with me for posting it though LOAH ? do you mind?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think sillyphil had a camera, but I'm not too sure. ??

k2muskie-

Sorry I drank your coffee, but it had to go somewhere. Delicious drink BTW. Best drink I ever had from Starbuck's. It would've been great to meet you and your partner. Maybe next time.
________________________________________________________________________________
Yep, I was wearing waders. It's my only waterproof gear. Letting loose in those is something I was required to master from day 1. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay...Greenbay won :!: :!: So why watch any more football :?: :?: So, the Rockport "Grandpa D" video is all but complete...unless I get some more pictures. So, I'll wait to post the link to the video. Let me know if you have any pictures. If not, the video link will be posted soon. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope there is no video of LOAH taking his spelling test !!!! -)O(- _/O


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I hope there is no video of LOAH taking his spelling test !!!! -)O(- _/O


Well I can't guarantee anything except I enjoyed putting it together and even though I didn't meet anyone doing this video I sure felt like I did. I sure had a great time on the ice...why did it take me so loonnnngggggg to get on the ice :?: :?: So post up them last minute "Grandpa D Rockport" pictures :!: :!:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah, that was a really fun get together yesterday! I caught my two first fish ice fishing, and my two first perch even though they were only about 4 inches each :lol: Hopefully next time I'll get something big enough to eat! :lol: Thanks again Grandpa D for the goodies and Holman for the ride up there!


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Loah drawing in the snow








Loahs Big catch


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sillyphil said:


> Loah drawing in the snow


Got'em...thanks SP. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You caught an artist at work. :lol: You also have incriminating evidence that I couldn't walk a straight line...Don't know what that was all about. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow looks like I missed a good outing. Looks like the slush was not to bad to take wheelers out on the ice. Still to chicken to take mine out there yet! My adventure was fun but about the same success 1 fish as soon as I drilled and nothing else the rest of the day. I will have to make the next outing for sure if we do another ice outing. Otherwise a spring campout would be a blast! Loah all I can say is you have steady hands and good control to pull that off. My guy would have tried to go back inside if I tried to stop it mid-stream. Sorry the fishing wasn't better but it sounds like a couple go to ice there first fish!


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Where and when is the next outing?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it looked like you guys had a great time. that pearch is a nice one.


----------

